# Skyline Body Kit For 1992 SE-R



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

A few weeks ago I saw a picture on the internet of a 1991 or 1992 Sentra SE-R with a "Skyline" wide-body esque body kit. Unfortunately I forgot where I saw it, and whether they were for sale or not. Now I can't find it. So I was wondering if anyone knows of such a kit, and if so, where can I find one? Also, if there are any good sites for body kits for this model sentra. I've been to a few, but none seemed too impressive. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

I believe StreetWeapon Composites makes that Skyline kit that you saw. Try their website www.streetweaponkits.com if that's not it, its something close.....hope this helps


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

*skyline kit and big mouth*

check out www.importfan.com they have the wide mouth kit along with the side skirts and rear and the skyline conversion for the sentra.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I know this thread is old, but I just found this today...

www.versusmotorsports.com has one also check out www.asylumms.com 

here is a pic of the kit on a B13


----------

